# six pepper spice blend recipe



## kerstingm (Jul 14, 2013)

I am looking for a recipe for a six pepper blend, I have had a couple versions from some friends who got the blend from others and did not know what all went into it. I know there are ghost chiles and Habaneros in it, but not sure about the rest of the pepper choices.
I am not only looking for the heat, looking for the flavor also. Both of ththem were awesome yet they could melt your insides if you want.
Any help would be greatly appreciated
Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 14, 2013)

Below is about all I could find with a search. It can give a starting point for you to play and come up with your own version...OR...Try what I came up with...


 [h1]Durkee Six Pepper Blend[/h1] $16.34USD   [h2]*A Pungent Blend Of Spices For Chicken, Beef, Pork, And Soups *[/h2]
*Quantity:*  
   










[ATTACH=full]619416[/ATTACH]Click to enlarge
*Durkee Six Pepper Blend 22oz 624g*
Mezcla De Especias Picantes

*Uses for Durkee Six Pepper Blend:*  Use as a rub or a marinade. Add to pasta sauces, meats, chicken or soups.

*Ingredients:*  Salt, Chili Pepper, and Other Spices (including Black and White Pepper), Dehydrated Garlic, Dehydrated Onion, Red Pepper, Dehydrated Red and Green Bell Peppers, Citric Acid, Spice Extractive, Natural Flavor. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Contains about 891 1/4 tsp servings.


Since you don't mind the heat I would try the following. Will give a variety of Chili Flavors and plenty of Heat.Most stuff is in the grocery store but some will need to be sourced online. Shoot me a PM if you need help sourcing...JJ

12 Pepper HELL Spice

2T Kosher Salt, or to taste

1T Paprika

1T Garlic Powder

1T Onion Powder

1T Mustard Powder

1T Dehydrated Red Bell Pepper, ground

1T Dehydrated Green Bell Pepper, ground

1T Ancho Chile Powder

1T New Mexican Green Chili Powder

1T New Mexican Red Chili Powder

1T Chipotle Powder

1T Sichuan Pepper, Ground*

1tsp Ghost Chili Powder

1tsp Habanero Chili Powder

1tsp Cumin

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp White Pepper

1tsp Dry Thyme

1tsp Dry Oregano

Combine all. Make 1 Cup

*Note: Sichuan Pepper is added to Spicy Hot Chinese dishes because it has a numbing effect on the mouth. Lets you Eat more Heat!

BTW...This would be part of a Killer Wing Sauce...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 15, 2013)

As I continue to think about this, it could get seriously crazy as there are many more dried Chili's that can go in to this. Some are hot and some sweeter but lots of room to play...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 15, 2013)

There isn't enough information to give you a good answer.
There are a gazillion and one possible combinations.
A shot in the dark very likely won't help.
I recommend research through your friends.


~Martin


----------

